# Brakemaster Pro Braking System......I think Ive Just Goofed!



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi.

Just imported a Fourwinds Chateau 31P 2005 from USA. I own a 2003 Jeep Grand Cherokee which I want to use as a toad. I have just bought a Brakemaster Pro braking system and Falcon 2 towbar system from Ebay in USA and am getting a friend to ship it back to the UK for me. Unfortunately I think I may have made a mistake with the braking system (please understand I have no knowledge of how or why they work as this kind of thing is not available in he UK). I thought the Brakemaster Pro was a fully self contained braking system that you just strap to the front of the seat and plug in. I think I may have got that a bit wrong!!

Having looked on the web there is all sorts of conflicting information about how and why they work. I need information from someone who actually owns and uses one please!!!!

Is this system a 2 part system with a bit that is fitted to the M/H braking system and the other half been the bit that attaches to the brake pedal of the Jeep or is the Brakemaster Pro totally self contained and just requires a power supply from inside the Jeep??

And also if it is a self contained unit how does it know when and how hard to apply the brakes??

Sorry if i sound a bit dumb but this is all new to me!!!

Many thanks in advance

Dazzer


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

All sorted. It is a stand alone unit that you just plug into the cigarette lighter and set up once.

However there are very differing reports all over the USA sites as to how well the thing actually works. Some say it flattens the battery very quickly and keeps applying the brakes for no reason, whilst others say it works really well. I guess ill just have to "suck it and see!!" when it get here. Its probably a case of not setting it up properly in the first place and then moaning about it never having read the instruction manual!!

Will let you know how i get on with it when it arrives in a few weeks time.

Thanks

Dazzer


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

dazzer

i use a brake buddy, which i think is similar. does not flatten the battery. only uses much power when pumping up the air pressure vessel after braking application. when adjusted correctly, this may only be a few times per journey, as i set mine up to operate only under moderate to severe braking.

good luck

des


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

It is however illegal. Although electrical braking systems seem to work very well our laws do not permit there use as braking systems have to be mechanical.

Some will take the view that they are sticking to the "spirit of the law," which I doubt would carry any weight in the event of a fatal crash. 

Outside a school, 30mph in a 20mph in the middle of the schools holidays will still get me a fine and points.

Just a thought


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Make sure the brake fully releases - came across a guy in Spain towing a Renault Kangoo - brake didn't release fully causing serious damage - £1,200 to repair.


----------

